# ebook-speaker



## Cypher (Jan 28, 2022)

I wonder if you know this package:

ebook-speaker
https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/ebook-speaker

which is a cli GNU/Linux command specially designed to
blind people by a blind programmer who recently died.
He was maintainer for it for many years and his brother
wrote to some people asking help, specially to programmers
who could help him to keep on doing his brother's outstanding
work...
This program reads aloud ebooks in many formats and in many
languages...
You should try it... if you can...
Unfortunately, it is not in freeBSD repos... and I am not able to port
it since I am not a programmer and have no experience in porting any
package to freeBSD.
Since you are involved with sound studio, music and all of this art
stuff, I thought you perhaps will be interested or could find to help me
to find someone to port it to freeBSD...
Any thoughts about this?
Cypher
I wonder if freeBSD crew knows this amazing program for
reading electronic books

ebook-speaker


			ebook-speaker - Debian Package Tracker
		


which is a cli GNU/Linux command specially designed to
blind people by a blind programmer who recently died...
Jos was maintainer for it for many years. His brother - or someone very close to him:

wrote to some people asking help with the program,
Specially to programmers
who could help him to keep on doing his brother's outstanding
work...
This program reads—and can record texts as well, turning them into
audio-book - aloud e-books in many formats and in many
languages...
The freeBSD community should try it... if they can...
Unfortunately, it is not in freeBSD repos... and I am not able to port
it since I am not a programmer and have no experience in porting any
package to freeBSD.
I have read some book with this program in my GNU/Debian box... But
I really would like to see it in freeBSD as well.
If someone in community tries it and like it and have experience in porting,
please do so. The community will gain a lot with this little cli program...

Here is the email that was sent...

"
Hello,

as stated in http://ta.twi.tudelft.nl/dv/staff/lemmens/jlemmens.nl/ Jos passed
away on November 9, 2021.

I had a phone call with his brother Kees this morning:
https://www.tudelft.nl/en/eemcs/the...ematics/mathematical-physics/people/lemmens-k
http://ta.twi.tudelft.nl/dv/users/lemmens/

He is OK for someone taking over the maintenance of ebook-speaker and daisy
player and putting these software in a public git repository.

I have mirrored http://ta.twi.tudelft.nl/dv/staff/lemmens/jlemmens.nl/ locally
but have neither the skills nor the time to take over these software.

Can any of you do that? Else, what would be the best way to find someone willing
to do it?

I wish you a Happy New Year.

Cheers,
Didier"

Didier Spaier
didier@slint.fr

Any thoughts about this?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 29, 2022)

If it helps a developer to tell whether porting will be practical: 



Spoiler: ./configure





```
% ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /usr/local/bin/gmkdir -p
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... yes
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking whether make supports the include directive... yes (GNU style)
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking for main in -lmagic... yes
checking for main in -lncursesw... yes
checking for main in -lsox... no
checking for main in -lxml2... no
checking for main in -lpulse... no
checking for main in -lasound... no
checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking fcntl.h usability... yes
checking fcntl.h presence... yes
checking for fcntl.h... yes
checking libintl.h usability... no
checking libintl.h presence... no
checking for libintl.h... no
checking locale.h usability... yes
checking locale.h presence... yes
checking for locale.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking sys/mount.h usability... yes
checking sys/mount.h presence... yes
checking for sys/mount.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for inline... inline
checking for pid_t... yes
checking for size_t... yes
checking vfork.h usability... no
checking vfork.h presence... no
checking for vfork.h... no
checking for fork... yes
checking for vfork... yes
checking for working fork... yes
checking for working vfork... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for GNU libc compatible malloc... yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for GNU libc compatible realloc... yes
checking for working strtod... yes
checking for strstr... yes
checking for atexit... yes
checking for isascii... yes
checking for mkdir... yes
checking for select... yes
checking for setlocale... yes
checking for strcasecmp... yes
checking for strchr... yes
checking for strdup... yes
checking for strerror... yes
checking for strrchr... yes
checking for decode_entities... no
checking for bzero... yes
checking for rmdir... yes
checking for strncasecmp... yes
checking dependency style of cc... (cached) gcc3
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/local/bin/gsed
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for xgettext... /usr/local/bin/xgettext
checking for msgmerge... /usr/local/bin/msgmerge
checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-freebsd14.0
checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-freebsd14.0
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for shared library run path origin... done
checking for CFPreferencesCopyAppValue... no
checking for CFLocaleCopyCurrent... no
checking for GNU gettext in libc... no
checking for iconv... yes
checking for working iconv... yes
checking how to link with libiconv... /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
checking for GNU gettext in libintl... yes
checking whether to use NLS... yes
checking where the gettext function comes from... external libintl
checking how to link with libintl... /usr/local/lib/libintl.so -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking that generated files are newer than configure... done
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating m4/Makefile
config.status: creating man/Makefile
config.status: creating doc/Makefile
config.status: creating po/Makefile.in
config.status: creating src/Makefile
config.status: creating src/pactl/Makefile
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: config.h is unchanged
config.status: executing depfiles commands
config.status: executing po-directories commands
config.status: creating po/POTFILES
config.status: creating po/Makefile
=== configuring in src/pactl (/home/grahamperrin/Downloads/ebook-speaker-6.2/src/pactl)
configure: running /bin/sh ./configure --disable-option-checking '--prefix=/usr/local'  --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /usr/local/bin/gmkdir -p
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking whether make supports the include directive... yes (GNU style)
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking for main in -lc... yes
checking for main in -lg... no
checking for main in -lpulse... no
checking for main in -lsndfile... no
checking for main in -lcos... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking fcntl.h usability... yes
checking fcntl.h presence... yes
checking for fcntl.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking langinfo.h usability... yes
checking langinfo.h presence... yes
checking for langinfo.h... yes
checking libintl.h usability... no
checking libintl.h presence... no
checking for libintl.h... no
checking limits.h usability... yes
checking limits.h presence... yes
checking for limits.h... yes
checking locale.h usability... yes
checking locale.h presence... yes
checking for locale.h... yes
checking netdb.h usability... yes
checking netdb.h presence... yes
checking for netdb.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking sys/param.h usability... yes
checking sys/param.h presence... yes
checking for sys/param.h... yes
checking sys/socket.h usability... yes
checking sys/socket.h presence... yes
checking for sys/socket.h... yes
checking syslog.h usability... yes
checking syslog.h presence... yes
checking for syslog.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdbool.h that conforms to C99... yes
checking for _Bool... yes
checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes
checking for inline... inline
checking for int32_t... yes
checking for int64_t... yes
checking for mode_t... yes
checking for size_t... yes
checking for ssize_t... yes
checking for uint32_t... yes
checking for uint64_t... yes
checking for uint8_t... yes
checking type of array argument to getgroups... gid_t
checking for getgroups... yes
checking for working getgroups... yes
checking whether lstat correctly handles trailing slash... yes
checking whether strerror_r is declared... yes
checking for strerror_r... yes
checking whether strerror_r returns char *... no
checking for working strtod... yes
checking for getrlimit... yes
checking for setrlimit... yes
checking for atexit... yes
checking for getcwd... yes
checking for memset... yes
checking for mkdir... yes
checking for nl_langinfo... yes
checking for realpath... yes
checking for regcomp... yes
checking for rmdir... yes
checking for setenv... yes
checking for setlocale... yes
checking for socket... yes
checking for strcasecmp... yes
checking for strchr... yes
checking for strcspn... yes
checking for strerror... yes
checking for strncasecmp... yes
checking for strrchr... yes
checking for strspn... yes
checking for strstr... yes
checking for strtol... yes
checking for strtoul... yes
checking for uname... yes
checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-freebsd14.0
checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-freebsd14.0
checking that generated files are newer than configure... done
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating m4/Makefile
config.status: creating src/Makefile
config.status: executing depfiles commands

Configure pulseaudio/pactl...

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /usr/local/bin/gmkdir -p
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking whether make supports the include directive... yes (GNU style)
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking for main in -lc... yes
checking for main in -lg... no
checking for main in -lpulse... no
checking for main in -lsndfile... no
checking for main in -lcos... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking fcntl.h usability... yes
checking fcntl.h presence... yes
checking for fcntl.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking langinfo.h usability... yes
checking langinfo.h presence... yes
checking for langinfo.h... yes
checking libintl.h usability... no
checking libintl.h presence... no
checking for libintl.h... no
checking limits.h usability... yes
checking limits.h presence... yes
checking for limits.h... yes
checking locale.h usability... yes
checking locale.h presence... yes
checking for locale.h... yes
checking netdb.h usability... yes
checking netdb.h presence... yes
checking for netdb.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking sys/param.h usability... yes
checking sys/param.h presence... yes
checking for sys/param.h... yes
checking sys/socket.h usability... yes
checking sys/socket.h presence... yes
checking for sys/socket.h... yes
checking syslog.h usability... yes
checking syslog.h presence... yes
checking for syslog.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdbool.h that conforms to C99... yes
checking for _Bool... yes
checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes
checking for inline... inline
checking for int32_t... yes
checking for int64_t... yes
checking for mode_t... yes
checking for size_t... yes
checking for ssize_t... yes
checking for uint32_t... yes
checking for uint64_t... yes
checking for uint8_t... yes
checking type of array argument to getgroups... gid_t
checking for getgroups... yes
checking for working getgroups... yes
checking whether lstat correctly handles trailing slash... yes
checking whether strerror_r is declared... yes
checking for strerror_r... yes
checking whether strerror_r returns char *... no
checking for working strtod... yes
checking for getrlimit... yes
checking for setrlimit... yes
checking for atexit... yes
checking for getcwd... yes
checking for memset... yes
checking for mkdir... yes
checking for nl_langinfo... yes
checking for realpath... yes
checking for regcomp... yes
checking for rmdir... yes
checking for setenv... yes
checking for setlocale... yes
checking for socket... yes
checking for strcasecmp... yes
checking for strchr... yes
checking for strcspn... yes
checking for strerror... yes
checking for strncasecmp... yes
checking for strrchr... yes
checking for strspn... yes
checking for strstr... yes
checking for strtol... yes
checking for strtoul... yes
checking for uname... yes
checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-freebsd14.0
checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-freebsd14.0
checking that generated files are newer than configure... done
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating m4/Makefile
config.status: creating src/Makefile
config.status: executing depfiles commands
% date ; uname -aKU
Sat 29 Jan 2022 13:34:02 GMT
FreeBSD mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd 14.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT #1 main-n252531-0ce7909cd0b-dirty: Wed Jan 19 13:29:34 GMT 2022     root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC-NODEBUG  amd64 1400048 1400048
%
```





```
% pwd
/usr/home/grahamperrin/Downloads/ebook-speaker-6.2
% make
make  all-recursive
Making all in man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/home/grahamperrin/Downloads/ebook-speaker-6.2/man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/home/grahamperrin/Downloads/ebook-speaker-6.2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/home/grahamperrin/Downloads/ebook-speaker-6.2
% gmake
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory '/usr/home/grahamperrin/Downloads/ebook-speaker-6.2'
Making all in man
gmake[2]: Entering directory '/usr/home/grahamperrin/Downloads/ebook-speaker-6.2/man'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:516: ebook-speaker] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/home/grahamperrin/Downloads/ebook-speaker-6.2/man'
gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:422: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/home/grahamperrin/Downloads/ebook-speaker-6.2'
gmake: *** [Makefile:361: all] Error 2
% ls -hl /usr/home/grahamperrin/Downloads/ebook-speaker-6.2/man
total 1
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin    13K 20 Aug 19:37 ebook-speaker.1
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin    16K 29 Jan 13:29 Makefile
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   377B  9 Jan  2019 Makefile.am
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin    15K 24 Jun  2021 Makefile.in
%
```


----------



## Cypher (Jan 29, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> If it helps a developer to tell whether porting will be practical:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						ebook-speaker compilation
					

How do I compile ebook-speaker in freeBSD? I cannot find its dependencies for me to do it... https://salsa.debian.org/a11y-team/ebook-speaker/-/blob/master/doc/COMPILE




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

